# Beware metacam!



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

I am writing this to make you aware of the dangers of using Metacam on your pets. 
I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso, Barney, on Saturday as a result of him being prescribed this drug for Spondylosis. He went off his food, developed bloody diarrhoea, vomited blood and in two short days died on a drip alone at the vets. It had caused horrific internal bleeding and kidney failure and the vets had no idea how to save him. It is a long story which I will share if any of you want further info, but please please research this product online before you give it to your pets. I wish with all my heart I had and Barney would still be here. I feel so guilty because I gave it to him and I have to try to live with that.
It is not permitted anymore for oral use in cats in the US and animals should have blood/urine tests before they are administered it. A one off injection is the only treatment for cats in the US, they have realised the dangers, why haven't we?
I will never ever give this drug to any of my animals again, whatever they say IT CAN AND DOES KILL.
I shall continue to get this message to as many as I can in memory of my gorgeous beautiful baby boy. I miss you so much Barney and I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss  (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, it's clearly a horrible shock. Don't blame yourself. 

It's well known Metacam can cause liver and kidney damage, but a reaction like your Barney's is extreme and rare. Some people can die just as suddenly from aspirin, but it's still available in supermarkets. Metacam enables many dogs to live free from pain, and thereby makes their lives better.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I seem to remember reading this post on another forum some months ago...........


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, it's not that rare that's the point. We are just not being made aware, the vets hand it out for just about anything. Check online and you'll see. I just want people to know so they can make their own decision about whether to give it to their pet or not. The Veterinary Medical Directorate are looking into my case now. It's about being properly informed so that we have a choice. I know many dogs seem to benefit, in fact Barney had had small doses before but it seems a longer period of treatment had dramatic and tragic consequences.


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

No Smokeybear, it wasn't my post, Barney died on Saturday 3rd Dec 2011. Don't suppose you have any idea where the previous was posted? Maybe it's not so unusual after all, they're just not being linked?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about Barney.

One of my Great Danes was attacked by a dog when she was a pup and resulted in her having a broken leg which required 3 major ops and one or two minor ops as she was growing and she was literally on metacam for about 7 months with no side effects.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you not read through the drug information leaflet that came with the Metacam?

It does state:



> Typical adverse drug reactions of NSAIDs such as loss of appetite, vomiting, diarrhoea, faecal occult blood, lethargy and renal failure have occasionally been reported. In very rare cases haemorrhagic diarrhoea, haematemesis, gastrointestinal ulceration and elevated liver enzymes have been reported. These adverse reactions occur generally within the first treatment week and are in most cases transient and disappear following termination of the treatment but in very rare cases may be serious or fatal.


Nearly all NSAID's carry these risks. The drug companies are not trying to hide the facts, nor are vets, hence the information being provided. The vast majority of animals treated suffer little to no side effects.


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Of course I read the leaflet, I'm not daft!! I also questioned the vet about it before I gave Barney the stuff. She said it was fine! The point I am trying to make is the leaflet says *'in **very rare cases'* and the more research I do the more deaths I'm finding. The written warnings carried in Metacam in the UK are not the same as elsewhere, the US have updated their warning this year and it includes that it is not to be used as an oral medication for felines due to too many deaths from kidney failure. They thought Thalidomide was wonderful at one time (for those of you that can remember)!!


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Barnjake said:


> Of course I read the leaflet, I'm not daft!! I also questioned the vet about it before I gave Barney the stuff. She said it was fine! The point I am trying to make is the leaflet says *'in **very rare cases'* and the more research I do the more deaths I'm finding. The written warnings carried in Metacam in the UK are not the same as elsewhere, the US have updated their warning this year and it includes that it is not to be used as an oral medication for felines due to too many deaths from kidney failure. They thought Thalidomide was wonderful at one time (for those of you that can remember)!!


How many deaths compared to how many animals being prescribed the drug? What's the percentage?

ALL drugs carry risks; vaccinations can kill, as can worm and flea treatment. 
However, the benefits outweigh the risks in most cases. Unfortuntately, your dog was one of a small percentage who reacted adversely.

Canine Metacam was never licensed for use in cats as far as i am aware.

NSAID's have their place, they alleviate the suffering of thousands upon thousands of animals, and prolong their lives. What are the alternatives? We can hardly leave animals in pain.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

First of all, I'm really sorry about your dog, what an awful thing to happen, and it's not helped by you trusting and believing you were doing the right thing for him; I've lost a pet before following vet advice and it's devastating, I felt so guilty for not standing up for the course of action I wanted to take, and will never make that mistake again.

Unfortunately, if you are researching metacam on the internet, you will most likely get a skewed idea of adverse reactions. I doubt you'll find many who spread the news about their dog being absolutely fine on the course of metacam, where as you will most likely find that people such as yourself, will turn to the internet to try and find answers, and spread their negative experiences. 

I'd also like to point out that many vets do not explain the side effects, nor does medication always come with the leaflet explaining what the side effects are. I've certainly had individual tablets handed to me by vets previously, with no extra information, something I just wouldn't accept now I know enough to question, and I am a right pain with most vets I'm afraid


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Linden_Tree said:


> How many deaths compared to how many animals being prescribed the drug? What's the percentage?
> 
> ALL drugs carry risks; vaccinations can kill, as can worm and flea treatment.
> However, the benefits outweigh the risks in most cases. Unfortuntately, your dog was one of a small percentage who reacted adversely.
> ...


No, I don't think we should leave animals in pain, but there are alternatives. Metacam has only been available since 2003 here and our animals weren't suffering before then were they? The US does not, as far as I can find out, have a licence for feline Metacam and has been using the canine version, in reduced doses or 'watered' down. 
This is mine and Barney's story, I wanted to share it, people can and will make their own choices but at least they know the dangers are real.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Barnjake said:


> No Smokeybear, it wasn't my post, Barney died on Saturday 3rd Dec 2011. Don't suppose you have any idea where the previous was posted? Maybe it's not so unusual after all, they're just not being linked?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/29747-metacam.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/74374-does-metacam-kill-cats.html
Previous links


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> First of all, I'm really sorry about your dog, what an awful thing to happen, and it's not helped by you trusting and believing you were doing the right thing for him; I've lost a pet before following vet advice and it's devastating, I felt so guilty for not standing up for the course of action I wanted to take, and will never make that mistake again.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you are researching metacam on the internet, you will most likely get a skewed idea of adverse reactions. I doubt you'll find many who spread the news about their dog being absolutely fine on the course of metacam, where as you will most likely find that people such as yourself, will turn to the internet to try and find answers, and spread their negative experiences.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that many vets do not explain the side effects, nor does medication always come with the leaflet explaining what the side effects are. I've certainly had individual tablets handed to me by vets previously, with no extra information, something I just wouldn't accept now I know enough to question, and I am a right pain with most vets I'm afraid


No, there are both positive and negative views on the internet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thankyou for highlighting this, it is always worth reminding people of the dangers of drugs and certainly worth reminding people that dogs need blood and urine tests before being prescribed Metacam.
I do think some vets are becoming rather blasé when using some drugs.

Also I'm so sorry for your loss, but you cannot keep blaming yourself. We as mere pet owners have to put our trust in our vets.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Barnjake said:


> No, there are both positive and negative views on the internet.


Yes, of course there will be, but you will, imo be far more likely to come across posts from folk who have had bad experiences, and the internet is (these days) one of the first places people turn to. Both my Lab bitches have had metacam in the past, Indie more so, and neither have suffered any side effects. I refused, however, to allow the vet to prescribe rimadyl, another nsaid which has been associated more commonly with adverse reactions in the past.

Researching on the internet will give you an unknown quantity, it will tell you these things happen, but not really to what extent, unless you come across studies specifically relating to this drug and documented statistics of adverse reactions against number of times it's been prescribed, the *data* will (unfortunately) really be meaningless if it isn't a full picture.

Just as an example, there is a misconception that Labradors as a whole, suffer badly with hip dysplasia. I personally believe (and know I'm not alone in thinking this) that part of that is down to the internet, where many folk post for help once their Labrador has been disagnosed as having a problem. So it seems that there's a lot of Labradors with hip dysplasia, when in reality, it's probably a very small percentage, it's just there's not many folk who would post saying *help, my Lab has perfectly healthy hips*, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of Barney 

I agree that it is always a good reminder of what some medications can do - good and bad. But at the same time I do not think telling people to avoid it helps either.

However I also feel the need to add my old girl was diagnosed with arthritis in the wrist at 18months old and was on metacam intermittently for the next couple of years. Once she developed arthritis in the other wrist and deteriorated she went on metacam permantly which has been another 5 years! So Kc has made it 7 years with improved quality of life and no adverse effects 

Like any meds, do some research and ask the vets the alternatives if you are not comfortable and if you are not sure about anything talk to your vet!


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Kc Mac said:


> I'm sorry for your loss of Barney
> 
> I agree that it is always a good reminder of what some medications can do - good and bad. But at the same time I do not think telling people to avoid it helps either.
> 
> ...


I've not told people to avoid it, just given the info so they can decide for themselves whether to use it. I am glad that it helped your dog and she suffered no ill effects, however if she had become ill or worse I'm sure you'd feel like I do.
As I said, I had a discussion with my vet, was told that was the best thing and that's why I gave it to him. Had I bothered to do some research... and not believed the vet... well, I have to live with that.
I hope your dog continues to have a long and happy life x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Barnjake said:


> I've not told people to avoid it, just given the info so they can decide for themselves whether to use it. I am glad that it helped your dog and she suffered no ill effects, however if she had become ill or worse I'm sure you'd feel like I do.
> As I said, I had a discussion with my vet, was told that was the best thing and that's why I gave it to him. Had I bothered to do some research... and not believed the vet... well, I have to live with that.
> I hope your dog continues to have a long and happy life x


So sorry to hear about your dog. Unfortunately all the anti inflammatory and pain killer drugs can have awful side effects in very rare cases in all species including humans. You have to weigh up the pros and cons of them all. I have been on anti inflammatories on and off for the last 20 years and every year or so they get changed because the one I am on has been linked to strokes or something else. I am now back on the very first one I had -which is also the only one that actually worked and there is no mention of it being withdrawn or not recommended as I was told 18 years ago when I was taken off it!

Everyone that has their horse on bute long term is aware it can cause liver problems but for day to day management of pain it is the best drug. It is a drug that was used for humans 50 years ago then withdrawn and was used in dogs relatively recently but metacam took its place.

I, for one, hope that metacam is never withdrawn as one day we are going to run out of new drugs to take the place of the ones that are withdrawn every time there is a scare.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.

It is good of you to remind us about the reactions some dogs suffer. At the end of the day we have to weigh up the pros and cons of giving medication and also we trust our vets. 

Val xx


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you Val, just letting people know, that's all I'm trying to do.
x


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

very sorry for your loss,i work for a rescue centre and we have a few dogs on metacam longterm,thankfully our vet is very good and has told us all of the side effects and how important it is to give the right dosage,as even a little bit over can cause very damaging effects.
It is working very well for our dogs and my own dog has also been on it afetr surgery.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Barnjake said:


> I never said Canine Matacam was licensed for cats, we all know there is a feline version and that is the one they've banned as an oral medication!
> No, I don't think we should leave animals in pain, but there are alternatives. Metacam has only been available since 2003 here and our animals weren't suffering before then were they?
> This is mine and Barney's story, I wanted to share it, people can and will make their own choices but at least they know the dangers are real.


I think its great that you have told yours and barneys story although a very sad story and ime very sorry for your loss i have a dog on it at the moment albeit short term, it really has made me think and in the future now hearing what you have said i would certainly question metacam as their choice of painkiller, so thankyou.


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! You get it! Not everyone did. All I wanted was for people to be _aware_, now you know you can keep a closer eye and look for any potential problems.
You have made me feel so much better 
Sandra 
x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Barnjake said:


> Thank you! You get it! Not everyone did. All I wanted was for people to be _aware_, now you know you can keep a closer eye and look for any potential problems.
> You have made me feel so much better
> Sandra
> x


Not sure whether the post above was in reply to mine, doesnt matter anyway but yes i think threads like this can only do good, cannot do any harm to make people aware and be able to make an informed decision on the painkiller they give their dogs.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I personally don't like any of the NSAID's and that goes for human use too. The risks are too high and that is the main reason I had two hip replacements on my Flynn as I was not happy for him to take Metacam for the rest of his life - I feed raw and like natural remedies for the dogs (glucosamine/chondroitin found in raw bones) so it went totally against the grain to dose him up with lifelong NSAID's!

I saw a woman who perforated her stomach by taking Ibuprofen and not taking it with food for a long period, it is so important to eat with these medications, something I think some don't fully realise why.

When I was giving it to Flynn before his op I was told to syringe it into his mouth before a meal which I did, couldn't quite make out what the bald patch by his lip was then realised it was the Metacam which had trickled out onto his lip. That was when I knew I was not going to give him the kind of medication that will burn a hole in his stomach if I wasn't very careful and possibly cause liver/kidney damage. It took eight months before the redness cleared and a further three months for the fur to begin to grow back - that's how strong this bl**dy stuff is!

I agree vets dish it out like it's going out of fashion when they could give Tramadol instead for conditions of pain without inflammation. They are always reluctant to do so as the dog may get dependant on it - what a load of tosh, Flynn had loads of Tramadol post op and isn't on it now with no bad effects!

I am so sorry for your loss and you mustn't blame yourself but I do agree that NSAID's can be dangerous and have seen cases in the hosp where I work that have stomach ulcers caused by their use.

Run free at the bridge Barney with your new friends - mummy will see you again one sweet day. xxx


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

The only time I have used metacam is when my cats have had cystitis and luckily never had any problems but thank you for the thread.

The vet should always tell the owners the side affects but owners should always read the medication leaflet.

So sorry for your loss our thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that you have lost Barney under such sad and distressing circumstances. As others have said it is not your fault so try not to blame yourself, although I understand that this is difficult. 

Thank you for the thread. Adverse reactions can and do happen and if it makes just one person more aware and saves one dog because someone has had the blood and urine tests done, then this can only be a good thing. 

Rest in Peace dear Barney and enjoy your time at the Bridge with your friends.


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I personally don't like any of the NSAID's and that goes for human use too. The risks are too high and that is the main reason I had two hip replacements on my Flynn as I was not happy for him to take Metacam for the rest of his life - I feed raw and like natural remedies for the dogs (glucosamine/chondroitin found in raw bones) so it went totally against the grain to dose him up with lifelong NSAID's!
> 
> I saw a woman who perforated her stomach by taking Ibuprofen and not taking it with food for a long period, it is so important to eat with these medications, something I think some don't fully realise why.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am so glad that you realised that the Metacam was doing something to your dog, I lost barney within 48 hours of his first bout of sickness, and I now think by the time he became ill, it was already too late for him.
Your Rainbow Bridge comment made me cry, again!, but only because I hope he is there, happy and well and I will see him again one day.
Sandra x


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you have lost Barney under such sad and distressing circumstances. As others have said it is not your fault so try not to blame yourself, although I understand that this is difficult.
> 
> Thank you for the thread. Adverse reactions can and do happen and if it makes just one person more aware and saves one dog because someone has had the blood and urine tests done, then this can only be a good thing.
> 
> Rest in Peace dear Barney and enjoy your time at the Bridge with your friends.


Thank you! Reading messages from people who understand why I have done this post is helping me to believe that Barney's tragic death may help others in the future. 
Sandra x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

So let me get this straight as i am now crapping myself...if Fizz was to have a reaction to this it would have happened when she first started taking it right?it's what the vet gives her and she's taken it on and off for ages and without it she'd be in a mess.
i'm so sorry for your loss I really am I can't imagine what your going through


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Could everyone get off barneys owners dogs back! She's just lost her baby! She hasn't come on here to make trouble she's simply sharing with other pet owners the tragedy that's happened from taking advice from someone she trusted! She wants to let people know what's happened do they ate aware of what could happen by using this drug so we can make informed decisions! Something she never got the chance to do herself! 

You know when it happens to you it's not so rare after all! Rare side effects only happen to other people cos its so rare it couldn't possibly happen to you!! But unfortunately you could be one of those rare cases!

Thank you very much for sharing this with me! I for one will remember this and will avoid it! I'm so sorry for your loss! Rest in peace barney! Xxxxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey....I aint said naff all against the op I am asking a question as y dog is n the same med, who's on her back?...off to read through now i must have missed somat


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Could everyone get off barneys owners dogs back! She's just lost her baby! She hasn't come on here to make trouble she's simply sharing with other pet owners the tragedy that's happened from taking advice from someone she trusted! She wants to let people know what's happened do they ate aware of what could happen by using this drug so we can make informed decisions! Something she never got the chance to do herself!
> 
> You know when it happens to you it's not so rare after all! Rare side effects only happen to other people cos its so rare it couldn't possibly happen to you!! But unfortunately you could be one of those rare cases!
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing this with me! I for one will remember this and will avoid it! I'm so sorry for your loss! Rest in peace barney! Xxxxx


No one is on her back. It is just that thousands of dogs are on metacam and it is keeping many of them going with an active life. It would not be right for everyone to agree with the OP and cause a scare so that huge numbers of dogs ended up in constant pain with a reduced quality of life.
there are side effects with most drugs but they are very rare in the scheme of things. Of course it is awful if it you or your dog that suffers and it is natural to look into it and discover other people or dogs that have had the same effects - but what about all the others who would probably be dead or suffering without the drug.

I think both vets and gps are far too quick to recommend long term use of anti inflammatories and pain killers but in a lot of cases they are necessary and in others occasional use can do the job. But getting rid of them altogether would certainly cut out the slight risk of extreme side effects and would also cut down on the quality of life of thousands of dogs/people so personally I would rather be out of pain with a very slight risk of something horrible happening and I am sure dogs would feel the same.

It is good that the OP has let us know of her experience though as it does bring home that the warnings on the leaflets are for real.

And I am sure we would all feel the same, and want to warn people if it had happened to us.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I have lost a dog through metacam causing severe intestinal bleeding, I myself also react badly to NSAID's so I cannot have them, ever. Blue was in so much distress not only from this but from severe pain as well. I stopped the drug as soon as I noticed a reaction but it was too late. I took the decision to pts because I couldn't for the life of me allow him to suffer so much. Now I will not allow any dog of mine to have NSAID's as a first choice of treatment, only as a last resort. There are other, older and safer pain meds available.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Barnjake said:


> :sad:I am writing this to make you aware of the dangers of using Metacam on your pets.
> I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso, Barney, on Saturday as a result of him being prescribed this drug for Spondylosis. He went off his food, developed bloody diarrhoea, vomited blood and in two short days died on a drip alone at the vets. It had caused horrific internal bleeding and kidney failure and the vets had no idea how to save him. It is a long story which I will share if any of you want further info, but please please research this product online before you give it to your pets. I wish with all my heart I had and Barney would still be here. I feel so guilty because I gave it to him and I have to try to live with that.
> It is not permitted anymore for oral use in cats in the US and animals should have blood/urine tests before they are administered it. A one off injection is the only treatment for cats in the US, they have realised the dangers, why haven't we?
> I will never ever give this drug to any of my animals again, whatever they say IT CAN AND DOES KILL.
> I shall continue to get this message to as many as I can in memory of my gorgeous beautiful baby boy. I miss you so much Barney and I'm so sorry xxx


I know how you feel and I am so sorry. My three year old dog, Joshua, passed away from internal bleeding in September. It was only then that the vet muttered about how it could have been caused by Trocoxil, which he had been on for two years. He had had all the blood tests every six months, and I was told it was a wonder drug for arthritis. In such a young dog (19 months when he was diagnosed) I was grateful for anything like that. Now my older dog is getting a bit stiff, but I am giving him seraquin and whatever it is, no way is he having any sort of anti-inflammatory. There are other painkillers. Joshua had to have tramadol as well at times.



Linden_Tree said:


> Did you not read through the drug information leaflet that came with the Metacam?
> 
> It does state:
> 
> Nearly all NSAID's carry these risks. The drug companies are not trying to hide the facts, nor are vets, hence the information being provided. The vast majority of animals treated suffer little to no side effects.


Unfortunately, they only put that to cover their a*ses so to speak. If it were not the law, they wouldn't bother. If the vet prescribes something, you trust the vet.

I think it is tragic that vets do not actually tell people of the possible side effects, as doctors would when giving human treatment.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

In all the Metacam I had for Flynn and once for Kali I never got a leaflet inside and most times just picked up a bottle of medication. I know what NSAID's can do as I used to have migraines when younger and Aspirin was my drug of choice to control them, even though I always ate with them (well as much as I could during a migraine) I ended up with a stomach ulcer too. Funnily enough I caught meningitis some years ago and never had another migraine since.

My vet never suggested taking bloods to check Flynn's liver/kidney function during the eight months he was taking Metacam and just printing on the bottle "Take with food" is not good enough IMO, they should tell you the risks of stomach perforation no matter how rare so as to make damn sure you know to give with plenty of food. 

Even NSAID's given by injection or PR (anally) can affect the stomach as they interfere with the balance of electrolytes and leave the stomach weakened, so you can't even get around it by giving it this way.

I think Metacam, Rimadyl etc. have an important role to play in conditions where there is inflammation - Flynn had large doses for two weeks post op hip replacement (100mg x 2 daily) but it was a short two week course even for such a huge op so I think vets need to limit the course's they give. My vet only needed a phone call and the pills were there ready to pick up the next day, he didn't even ask to see Flynn!  


Sandra, Barney will be there as will all of our treasured pets - that I am sure of. xx

MY GRANDEST PUP

(author unknown)

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest pup, He said.
For you to love while he's alive
And mourn for when he's dead.
It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months , you see.
But, will you, till I take him back,
Take care of him for me?
He'll bring her charms to gladden you,
And should his stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
As solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this pup to learn.
I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,
With trust, I have selected you.
Now will you give him your total love?
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take him back again?
I know you'll give him tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known!
Forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for him
Much sooner than you'd planned
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday you'll understand.
For though I'll call him home to Me
This promise to you I do make,
For all the love and care you gave
He'll wait for you, inside Heaven's Gate.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Blitz said:


> No one is on her back. It is just that thousands of dogs are on metacam and it is keeping many of them going with an active life. It would not be right for everyone to agree with the OP and cause a scare so that huge numbers of dogs ended up in constant pain with a reduced quality of life.
> there are side effects with most drugs but they are very rare in the scheme of things. Of course it is awful if it you or your dog that suffers and it is natural to look into it and discover other people or dogs that have had the same effects - but what about all the others who would probably be dead or suffering without the drug.
> 
> I think both vets and gps are far too quick to recommend long term use of anti inflammatories and pain killers but in a lot of cases they are necessary and in others occasional use can do the job. But getting rid of them altogether would certainly cut out the slight risk of extreme side effects and would also cut down on the quality of life of thousands of dogs/people so personally I would rather be out of pain with a very slight risk of something horrible happening and I am sure dogs would feel the same.
> ...


I dont think for 1 minute the OP intended to scare people into keeping their dogs in pain, we wouldnt would we but what i will do in future, due to the OP highlighting this, is look for an alternative, i for one is gratefull for this post as should all of us.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and thank you for highlighting the possible dangers of this drug. It maybe a rare reaction and yes all drugs have possible adverse effects but there is no harm in raising peoples awareness and trying to prevent something similar happening to someone elses beloved pet, so thank you for taking the time to post on here and share your experience all beit a very tragic one 

I think some people have reacted rather harshly considering what you have just been through and I for one am sorry that this has been your first experience of this forum.

I have been given drugs by vets for my animals with no information leaflet or advice. Just have these, give them so many times a day etc. I have just trusted that the vet is giving my pet the best treatment as I think most other people would also do without questioning it. 

You are not to blame for what happened to Barney so please don't feel that way. 

Run free at the bridge little fella xx


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Hey....I aint said naff all against the op I am asking a question as y dog is n the same med, who's on her back?...off to read through now i must have missed somat


Clare, if she seems fine then only you can make that choice. Barney had it for 6 days but he had had very short doses of it before some time ago. It seems that a longer period may have had an adverse effect on him.


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Malmum said:


> In all the Metacam I had for Flynn and once for Kali I never got a leaflet inside and most times just picked up a bottle of medication. I know what NSAID's can do as I used to have migraines when younger and Aspirin was my drug of choice to control them, even though I always ate with them (well as much as I could during a migraine) I ended up with a stomach ulcer too. Funnily enough I caught meningitis some years ago and never had another migraine since.
> 
> My vet never suggested taking bloods to check Flynn's liver/kidney function during the eight months he was taking Metacam and just printing on the bottle "Take with food" is not good enough IMO, they should tell you the risks of stomach perforation no matter how rare so as to make damn sure you know to give with plenty of food.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful poem, thank you 
Sandra x


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss and thank you for highlighting the possible dangers of this drug. It maybe a rare reaction and yes all drugs have possible adverse effects but there is no harm in raising peoples awareness and trying to prevent something similar happening to someone elses beloved pet, so thank you for taking the time to post on here and share your experience all beit a very tragic one
> 
> I think some people have reacted rather harshly considering what you have just been through and I for one am sorry that this has been your first experience of this forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I realised by doing this that some people would not necessarily agree with me. That's ok, obviously everyone has their own opinion and will make their own choice. A few of the replies did hurt a bit, as I wasn't telling people what to do or not do, just making them aware, but most of you have been very kind and I appreciate it very much. I do live on my own so I have found this week very hard, but sharing Barney's story has helped.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sorry if either of my replies came across as hurtful, they certainly weren't meant to be. I'm afraid I'm an eternal realist and just wanted to point out how you may get the wrong impression from reading about adverse reactions to drugs online. 

You'd be surprised at how little some vets do know about current recommendations, one thing I have learnt is to question my vet, well, actually, more like interrogate them, and I do not stick to one vet, but shop around for the best advice and experience.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I think it is tragic that vets do not actually tell people of the possible side effects, as doctors would when giving human treatment.


I have never been given warnings by my gp over any drugs they have given me. In fact I had painkillers recently that had a horrible effect. When I looked into it I discovered it was quite common so I told my doctor and he said he would put down that I was allergic to the drug. I was not allergic for heavens sake, I was being affected in the way many people were.



haeveymolly said:


> I dont think for 1 minute the OP intended to scare people into keeping their dogs in pain, we wouldnt would we but what i will do in future, due to the OP highlighting this, is look for an alternative, i for one is gratefull for this post as should all of us.


I do think that if many posters had not put the other view then there would be people that would refuse metacam for their dogs.
Do be aware that every painkiller has horrible side effects so looking for an alternative is not always an option. A lot of the older drugs have been withdrawn because of scares.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm sorry if either of my replies came across as hurtful, they certainly weren't meant to be. I'm afraid I'm an eternal realist and just wanted to point out how you may get the wrong impression from reading about adverse reactions to drugs online.
> 
> You'd be surprised at how little some vets do know about current recommendations, one thing I have learnt is to question my vet, well, actually, more like interrogate them, and I do not stick to one vet, but shop around for the best advice and experience.


Not at all, it wasn't you! Just someone thinking I hadn't read the leaflet and wanting to know the exact figures for deaths etc etc!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 

My vets must be pretty good My cat (a kitten at the time) was on metacam for around 7 months daily aswell (his back legs were skinned by car, he had atleast 7 skin grafts on one leg  ) He got quite regular blood tests to check his kidney etc function.


----------



## Barnjake (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. It has been very hard to focus on anything this week but being able to tell Barney's story and reading others has helped.
I collected Barney's ashes, at last!, yesterday and had a long chat with his vet, (she was on holiday when Barney became ill). It was a relief to know he was not in pain when he passed, something that had been worrying me all week. She accepted that the Metacam was the likely cause of his sudden illness and said that he was very unlucky to have suffered such a major reaction. 
Her advice was that any animal on long term painkilling medication should have regular blood tests to monitor their kidneys and liver function and if they're about to embark on a long term treatment plan, then they should have a test beforehand (Barney did have but maybe in his case something didn't show up). Also, that if an animal is on long term pain relief they can be given a drug to help stop the stomach lining from being damaged. Apparently it is done in humans who are on long term painkillers, probably depending on their postcode!
I hope that by telling his story some of you may just insist that the blood tests are carried out, some vets never offer, and that way any animals showing the beginnings of kidney/liver or even stomach problems can be monitored.
I just wanted to reiterate that I was not trying to tell people not to give their pets Metacam or any painkilling drug, just make them aware that bad things can and do happen. I do and will miss Barney forever, I absolutely loved and adored him, but if this helps save even one pet it was worth writing.

For you Bubba xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Barnjake said:


> Thank you all for your replies. It has been very hard to focus on anything this week but being able to tell Barney's story and reading others has helped.
> I collected Barney's ashes, at last!, yesterday and had a long chat with his vet, (she was on holiday when Barney became ill). It was a relief to know he was not in pain when he passed, something that had been worrying me all week. She accepted that the Metacam was the likely cause of his sudden illness and said that he was very unlucky to have suffered such a major reaction.
> Her advice was that any animal on long term painkilling medication should have regular blood tests to monitor their kidneys and liver function and if they're about to embark on a long term treatment plan, then they should have a test beforehand (Barney did have but maybe in his case something didn't show up). Also, that if an animal is on long term pain relief they can be given a drug to help stop the stomach lining from being damaged. Apparently it is done in humans who are on long term painkillers, probably depending on their postcode!
> I hope that by telling his story some of you may just insist that the blood tests are carried out, some vets never offer, and that way any animals showing the beginnings of kidney/liver or even stomach problems can be monitored.
> ...


My Joshua had all the tests. Every six months he had to have a month off trocoxil, then blood tests to be sure all his organs were functioning properly before going back on for another six months. I was given syrup to line his stomach, but only when he couldn't keep anything down, not before.

None of this prevented his death from internal bleeding. I will never use this stuff again, I will stick to natural remedies and hydrotherapy which was doing him so much good.

I know how you feel about Barney as I am still crying over Joshua, every time I have to tell someone or see his photograph.

God bless and keep his innocent little soul.


----------



## byebyebaby (May 25, 2015)

Barnjake said:


> I am writing this to make you aware of the dangers of using Metacam on your pets.
> I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso, Barney, on Saturday as a result of him being prescribed this drug for Spondylosis. He went off his food, developed bloody diarrhoea, vomited blood and in two short days died on a drip alone at the vets. It had caused horrific internal bleeding and kidney failure and the vets had no idea how to save him. It is a long story which I will share if any of you want further info, but please please research this product online before you give it to your pets. I wish with all my heart I had and Barney would still be here. I feel so guilty because I gave it to him and I have to try to live with that.
> It is not permitted anymore for oral use in cats in the US and animals should have blood/urine tests before they are administered it. A one off injection is the only treatment for cats in the US, they have realised the dangers, why haven't we?
> I will never ever give this drug to any of my animals again, whatever they say IT CAN AND DOES KILL.
> I shall continue to get this message to as many as I can in memory of my gorgeous beautiful baby boy. I miss you so much Barney and I'm so sorry xxx


i am with you on this one. everyone needs to be very well aware of the dangers and more poeple need to step up. everyone keeps saying its rare to have this happen, but from my own research i dont think its that rare at all. i just lost my healthy baby to metacam as well. absolutley devastating. she died 12 days after a very simple surgery. had a necroscopy done on her. and it all points to metacam but some vets r in deniel or try to hide the fact. they dont even tell you about what they give your pet and what the risks are.she went into acute renal failure...didnt eat. became anemic. wich in turn was not treated properly and ended up with a failing liver as well. breathing problems that my vet ignored. it was so bad she started throwing blood clots. im sorry but i believe somthing needs to be done. there was no reason why it should of happened and i cant shake the feeling of guilt for bringing my pet to a vet in the first place.i feel like a have lost all trust in vets. my girl would still be sitting here with me today. she went in a happy active cat with no problems and then bam. downhill from there, and fast. sorry about my sloppy spelling, im so upset that im just typing away. long story short. im from canada  and ashamed that were not told about the risks. so many thins went wrong and fast.i would illaberate ALOT more but think its best i dont.
i miss you baby girl and wish i could bring you back home. and will not put my other pets through this as well. way to risky.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

byebyebaby said:


> i am with you on this one. everyone needs to be very well aware of the dangers and more poeple need to step up. everyone keeps saying its rare to have this happen, but from my own research i dont think its that rare at all. i just lost my healthy baby to metacam as well. absolutley devastating. she died 12 days after a very simple surgery. had a necroscopy done on her. and it all points to metacam but some vets r in deniel or try to hide the fact. they dont even tell you about what they give your pet and what the risks are.she went into acute renal failure...didnt eat. became anemic. wich in turn was not treated properly and ended up with a failing liver as well. breathing problems that my vet ignored. it was so bad she started throwing blood clots. im sorry but i believe somthing needs to be done. there was no reason why it should of happened and i cant shake the feeling of guilt for bringing my pet to a vet in the first place.i feel like a have lost all trust in vets. my girl would still be sitting here with me today. she went in a happy active cat with no problems and then bam. downhill from there, and fast. sorry about my sloppy spelling, im so upset that im just typing away. long story short. im from canada  and ashamed that were not told about the risks. so many thins went wrong and fast.i would illaberate ALOT more but think its best i dont.
> i miss you baby girl and wish i could bring you back home. and will not put my other pets through this as well. way to risky.


I am so sorry for your loss and know exactly how you feel. I am still crying over my Joshua nearly four years later but try not to blame yourself. We put our faith in the vets; what else can we do?


----------



## byebyebaby (May 25, 2015)

Thank you. i am sorry for your loss as well. its a very hard thing to go through. i wish i could share all my information to get more advice, i no i do plan on taking further action to get this all resolved (hopefully). its so heartbreaking and such a hard thing to go through.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

In the States, 16,500 people per year die from taking NSAIDs (aspirin, ibuprofen etc). No medication is free of adverse reactions, regrettably.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> In the States, 16,500 people per year die from taking NSAIDs (aspirin, ibuprofen etc). No medication is free of adverse reactions, regrettably.


Very true. NSAIDS are a bit tricky which is why when I take ibuprofen I do so on a full stomach and do much the same when using Metacam on my Dogs although they of course have the full stomach.

Even Paracetamol can cause internal bleeding in people too though according to an article in the media today so its not just NSAIDS that pose a risk to people.


----------



## byebyebaby (May 25, 2015)

Not to be argumentative, but people have the choice if they want to take those meds. If there in severe pain and so on, they choose to take them, there not being forced to take them. my cat and many other pets on the other hand are, and lots of times unnecessarily. Had i and many others been aware of the risks especially towards felines or even ASKED if it was ok to administer these injectable/ non-injectable drugs then our pets may of had a chance, especially if they were previously a very healthy pet. it should be left up to the owner weather or not they decide there pet should have it, as it is always up to people to choose weather or not they want to take there meds to. With pets being our responsibility, that are as close to many of us like family, why are we not being TOLD or ASKED weather its ok or not to give OUR PET (not theres), these meds? im just curious why were not asked...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

byebyebaby said:


> Not to be argumentative, but people have the choice if they want to take those meds. If there in severe pain and so on, they choose to take them, there not being forced to take them. my cat and many other pets on the other hand are, and lots of times unnecessarily. Had i and many others been aware of the risks especially towards felines or even ASKED if it was ok to administer these injectable/ non-injectable drugs then our pets may of had a chance, especially if they were previously a very healthy pet. it should be left up to the owner weather or not they decide there pet should have it, as it is always up to people to choose weather or not they want to take there meds to. With pets being our responsibility, that are as close to many of us like family, why are we not being TOLD or ASKED weather its ok or not to give OUR PET (not theres), these meds? im just curious why were not asked...


The thing is if a person wants to struggle on in pain when there is medication that could help then that is their choice - if you leave your animal without veterinary treatment it is an offence.


----------



## byebyebaby (May 25, 2015)

That is true. except its not an offence if your pet did not need it in the first place, and there are different alternatives and way safer meds out there as well that are less harsh on felines according to the fda. Wich is acually true. so yet again why cant we have options or choices over our pets?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

byebyebaby said:


> That is true. except its not an offence if your pet did not need it in the first place, and there are different alternatives and way safer meds out there as well that are less harsh on felines according to the fda. Wich is acually true. so yet again why cant we have options or choices over our pets?


Its usually down to cost, and if the vets started dishing out the most expensive medication available then the vets would be slated for that.

My dog was given metacam and after one dose was hospitalized due to it. Do I blame the vets, no. Simply because most dogs are fine on it, and its a reasonable priced pain killer that he really needed at the time.


----------



## byebyebaby (May 25, 2015)

cost isnt really a good enough reason though, some of the meds are close to comparable and some are not. thing is with cats...sadly....there bodies cant eliminate the drugs fast enough from there system. so ya, i wanted options, i would of liked to of been told about it, i would of liked to of looked into other meds. at least if i had a choice in what i wanted my pet to have for meds she could of survived. thats all it took for my baby to. 1 injection, she went back in right away from issues over it, and instead of looking into it he gave her a smaller dose injection (wich did not help) obviously..to find out she was on her death bed because of it.so yes, i do blaim the vet, i would of refused metacam! he didnt even worry about her not eating food till the 10th day....10 days to late...wich of course pet becomes anemic quickly, all on top of the kidney failure, more damage happens. every action taken was horrendous...12 days later....we had to say goodbye


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

byebyebaby said:


> That is true. except its not an offence if your pet did not need it in the first place, and there are different alternatives and way safer meds out there as well that are less harsh on felines according to the fda. Which is actually true. so yet again *why cant we have options or choices over our pets?*


you do have a choice, vets cant give your pets anything without your consent.

This does help to make everyone aware they should be asking questions and researching the medicines they are giving their pets, and asking about other options/side effects. I do understand vets should be a bit more forthcoming with the information instead of giving you medication without explaining the risks or other options.

Also you shouldn't beat yourself up on the what ifs, even if you knew about the risks and refused the treatment there is no saying anything else would have saved her or that things would have turned out differently and you would be then left thinking you should have just let her have the metacam and that it could have saved her. Not sure if the point im trying to make is getting across here im sorry if its not.

It does sound however that there were a fair few other things questionable about your vets treatment of your cat. Im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

byebyebaby said:


> Not to be argumentative, but people have the choice if they want to take those meds. If there in severe pain and so on, they choose to take them, there not being forced to take them. my cat and many other pets on the other hand are, and lots of times *unnecessarily.* Had i and many others been aware of the risks especially towards felines or even ASKED if it was ok to administer these injectable/ non-injectable drugs then our pets may of had a chance, especially if they were previously a very healthy pet. it should be left up to the owner weather or not they decide there pet should have it, as it is always up to people to choose weather or not they want to take there meds to. With pets being our responsibility, that are as close to many of us like family, why are we not being TOLD or ASKED weather its ok or not to give OUR PET (not theres), these meds? im just curious why were not asked...


Could you please define 'unnecessarily'? I would like to know what kinds of situations animals are being given painkillers unnecessarily. How is the level of pain judged? If it is subjective then it's a very difficult area, since cats are geared up not to show pain.

I'm also curious (and concerned) as to why you were not asked before your pet was given medication. The only circumstances in which a vet should give medications without the owner's knowledge is an emergency situation when the owner is not immediately available, or if there is no time to be wasted and something needs to be given ASAP.



Blitz said:


> The thing is if a person wants to struggle on in pain when there is medication that could help then that is their choice - if you leave your animal without veterinary treatment it is an offence.


^ This. The greatest concern I have whenever these discussions come up is that animals will go without pain relief as a result. I have seen animals suffer because their owners are too frightened to treat their pain. I would rather see an animal pain free for a shorter life than struggling on for too long in considerable discomfort - and this applies particularly to the older cat who may have CKD but also has crippling arthritis. We get focussed on the blood results, getting the right food in, phosphate binders, all the nitty gritty.... and all along we're missing - or worse, ignoring - the fact that they hurt.

I realise the above is my opinion. I used Metacam in my own cat with known CKD, for his arthritis, and only switched because he had IBD and his bowel could no longer tolerate it. If it hadn't been for that, I would have continued Metacam. He ate it, it worked. The medication I switched to (buprenorphine) controlled his pain well, but has no anti-inflammatory effects (so won't have helped his joints), used to send him a bit loopy sometimes, had to be injected and is bloody expensive. It is also not licensed, and while the SPCs don't have to be followed to the letter in situations like this, we do have to consider the prescribing Cascade.



byebyebaby said:


> cost isnt really a good enough reason though, some of the meds are close to comparable and some are not. thing is with cats...sadly....there bodies cant eliminate the drugs fast enough from there system. so ya, i wanted options, i would of liked to of been told about it, i would of liked to of looked into other meds. at least if i had a choice in what i wanted my pet to have for meds she could of survived. thats all it took for my baby to. 1 injection, she went back in right away from issues over it, and instead of looking into it he gave her a smaller dose injection (wich did not help) obviously..to find out she was on her death bed because of it.so yes, i do blaim the vet, i would of refused metacam! he didnt even worry about her not eating food till the 10th day....10 days to late...wich of course pet becomes anemic quickly, all on top of the kidney failure, more damage happens. every action taken was horrendous...12 days later....we had to say goodbye


It sounds like there was more than the choice of medication given involved here. I'm sorry for your loss, but it doesn't sound like a straightforward situation.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I note that you are in the States.

In the UK, Metacam is licensed for use in cats and we have a cat version as well. It is used much more widely than it is in the States.

Just an FYI.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought the poster said Canada. You can add me to the list of people who think cats should not have metacam. Ever.


----------

